# Neverwinter Nights 2 Patches?



## Asgard1 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte NwN 2 spielen und hab im Netz gelesen das Spiel sei ziemlich verbugt. Als so suche ich den Neusten (Besten) Patch. Auf der Seite von Atari gab es aber nur bis 1.04 - ich hab aber schon über 1.05 und sogar 1.06 gelesen. Nun meine Frage wie komme ich da ran? Google hat mich auf Torrentseite verwiesen, aber die Patches müßten doch auch zum freien Download zur verfügung sehen!
Danke im Voraus 
Asgard1


----------



## Iceman (4. Oktober 2007)

Asgard1 am 04.10.2007 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte NwN 2 spielen und hab im Netz gelesen das Spiel sei ziemlich verbugt. Als so suche ich den Neusten (Besten) Patch. Auf der Seite von Atari gab es aber nur bis 1.04 - ich hab aber schon über 1.05 und sogar 1.06 gelesen. Nun meine Frage wie komme ich da ran? Google hat mich auf Torrentseite verwiesen, aber die Patches müßten doch auch zum freien Download zur verfügung sehen!
> Danke im Voraus
> Asgard1



Einfach das Spiel installieren und dann im Launcher auf Update klicken.


----------



## Asgard1 (4. Oktober 2007)

Iceman am 04.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Asgard1 am 04.10.2007 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohne Internetzugang im Rechner leider nicht möglich Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## KONNAITN (4. Oktober 2007)

Asgard1 am 04.10.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 04.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht welcher Patch im Moment der neuste/ beste ist- ich glaube vor Erscheinen des Add Ons ist noch ein neuer rausgekommen, aber  hier  findest du ein paar patches zum Download. 
Die zip-Datei nicht entpackt einfach in's NWN 2-Hauptverzeichnis kopieren, und dann beim Start auf Autoupdate klicken. Man bekommt dann zwar eine Fehlermeldung, aber es funktioniert trotzdem.

P.S.: Es wäre übrigens möglich, dass du nach dem Patchen Probleme mit der Sprachausgabe hast. Z.B. dass dein männlicher Char. mit einer Frauenstimme spricht und umgekehrt, oder im Kampf generell komplett unpassendes Zeug gelabert wird. Dafür gibt es dann noch einen anderen user-patch. Informier dich in dem Fall am besten im oben verlinkten Forum.


----------



## Anbei (4. Oktober 2007)

Der neuste Patch für NWN2 ist der 1.10 und den bekommst Du hier.
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/46416.html


----------



## lenymo (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe den neusen Patch + Hotfix drauf und komme trotz dem nicht weiter wegen dem scheiß Silbersplitter-Bug (Silbersplitter eingesammelt, wird nicht vom Questlog registriert, NPC denkt ich habe ihn nicht somit Ende der Spiel-Story und das schon im Kapitel 1)... ist doch echt für die Tonne


----------



## HLMorgon (8. Oktober 2007)

Asgard1 am 04.10.2007 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte NwN 2 spielen und hab im Netz gelesen das Spiel sei ziemlich verbugt. Als so suche ich den Neusten (Besten) Patch. Auf der Seite von Atari gab es aber nur bis 1.04 - ich hab aber schon über 1.05 und sogar 1.06 gelesen. Nun meine Frage wie komme ich da ran? Google hat mich auf Torrentseite verwiesen, aber die Patches müßten doch auch zum freien Download zur verfügung sehen!
> Danke im Voraus
> Asgard1



NWN2 wird normalerweise mit dem NWUpdate aktualisiert (Startmenü). Der Updater lädt und installiert dann jedes einzelne Update ausgehend von deiner aktuellen Version bis zum letzten Patch (jeweils ein Patch pro Updatevorgang).
Manuell kann man die Patches auch herunterladen, und zwar http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=NWN2Articles.Detail&id=230#german hier. Dabei wird wiederum ausgehend von deiner Version jeder Patch einzeln geladen und in den Ordner von NWN2 kopiert. Man startet NWUpdate und klickt bei gedrückter <String>-Taste auf "Update". Der jeweilige Patch wird automatisch erkannt und installiert. Diese Prozedur wiederholen bis zum aktuellen Patch (Stand: 8.10.2007: 1.10.1115).
Auf http://www.planetneverwinter.de/nwn2/?go=dlfile3&fileid=39 gibt es noch einen inoffiziellen Soundpatch.

Ausgehend von der aktuellen Verkaufsversion (ohne AddOn) 1.00.788 sind das insgesamt etwa 500MB Patches. Eine flotte Internetverbindung ist also mindestens hilfreich.


----------

